# My LGS Has Me for Life



## Smitty79 (Oct 19, 2012)

I pass through the LGS at least once a week. Never know what might be in the bargain bin. There on the shelf was a SW M&P 15 Sport for $100 off MSRP. I didn't have a need for a carbine last year. I was getting my dad's M1 Carbine. Good enough. Little did I know that my, otherwise left wing brother, is in to shooting sports (He has an AK). I lost the coin toss. Though I did get a 70 year old 22 and a 100 year old Spanish Mauser. So to fill out my need for a cheap to shoot gun that can reach out a few hundred yards, I needed an AR. I had planned on waiting until prices dropped out of the stratosphere. But my LGS did it early. Now I have an inexpensive, decent quality scary black rifle for a decent price.:smt1099


----------

